# Trying to set one mudding standard for employees?



## BoardAngel (May 17, 2017)

Does anyone know of a rule book for drywall? \i want all my guys to stop certain habits, and adopt a company standard, maybe a basic book i can get for them, start to finish drywall. dvd, picture book, easy..

same page mudding! 

\thanks


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en_CA_east/resource-center/gypsum-construction-handbook.html


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

The standard for all drywall.

http://www.pabcogypsum.com/sites/default/files/GA-216-07.pdf

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-214-10e.pdf

Rated assemblies.

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-600-09.pdf


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

What are the habits you try to change ?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

If you ask Everyone on here how they do things you will get a million answers. Finishing is an art form and everyone is a bit different. Some things you can't cheat on however. How is the quality?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not gonna help you brake guys balls improve your own skills then you can teach 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

